# Expat Contract vs. Local



## littlemisscreations (Oct 24, 2012)

We might have an opportunity to move back to the states.

I am American/husband French

we don't have details yet but we know there are 2 offers coming 
- a 2 year expat contract
- local contract

is it possible to accept the expat contract and then convert to a local? 

We would like to settle in the US (husband has a green card already). 

Is it possible to buy a home in the US while on an Expat contract?

Would the salary be lower on a Expat contract due to other perks (Private Schools, Housing, Transport etc...) vs Local Contract?

We have not seen the numbers yet but anxious and wondering if it's possible to go for the expat then convert to local. OR do you HAVE to move back?

Job in question is in France but team is being moved to the US therefore that job should be a US position after the expat contract is up.

Thanks for the help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Home purchase question - yes you can buy as immigration status has no bearing on real estate.

All other questions should be put to the employer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As twostep mentioned, the matter of hubby being on an expat payroll vs. local payroll is more a matter of the employer's internal policies than anything having to do with immigration.

But one thing to be very careful about is your husband's green card. Depending on how long he has had it and how long he has been living outside the US, the green card may or may not be valid at this point. If you're leaving the US for more than one year, he would have had to have filed specifically for the ok to keep his green card. Otherwise it "turns into a pumpkin." I mention this only because the sister-in-law of a friend of mine has run up against this after living outside the US for several years. Her American husband is now retiring and they are returning to the US and she has to start from scratch to file for a new green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## littlemisscreations (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes we are aware. We have done 2 re-entry permits to hold his green card. We own a home in the US currently and kept bank accts active etc...we have ties to the US. So his Green Card is very much active. Thanks

I know that we are able to buy a home but I had read that if you are an expat and you receive housing funds it might not be right to use these funds for a mortgage. We do have an apt in France that we will maintain as well. I just didn't know if this was normal/common. 

As for the other questions I will wait to see the offer. Maybe it will be an easy decision. At this point the local is fine with us as we want to stay but it all depends on the salary ;-) 

Thanks for your help!


----------

